# Bigger screen on iPhone ?!



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read that Apple's new iPhones this year will have 4.5" plus screen and later a 5" plus screen . . . because that's what they want in Asia.  I don't think I want it.  A little more and you'll be carrying a tablet with phone.  I'm not looking to carry that around with me.  I currently have a iPhone 4S which I am still happy with.  Haven't even put the last update on it as yet.  Should I?  Problems with or complaints about it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had read 4.8 inch screen on the next model, I think it's too early to settle on one rumor yet. But it's almost a certainty that Apple will offer a model that has a larger screen then currently offered. Larger screens are very popular and there's too much money on the table and too many people who want a larger screen to ignore that market. I might've bought a iPhone instead of a Samsung for my most recent phone if a bigger screen iPhone had been available.

I wouldn't panic though, I understand that even Steve Jobs preferred the smaller phones and I bet you that Apple will continue to offer a model with a 4 inch or so screen. There are many people who feel as you do.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I think that Apple should offer more choices in sizes. Then, let the customers choose what size they want.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't think I would want a bigger screen/phone either.  Then I saw someone's Galaxy S4 with a 5" screen.  Overall size was not that different than my 5S so, depending on the design, the phone might not be that much bigger.    I actually find the 5S a little too narrow so might like a little bit bigger.    4.5" sounds like it could be perfect!    Too bad I can't update until October 2015.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, choice is a good thing.

I prefer smaller as well.  I have an iPad and laptop for when I need a bigger screen.  3.5 or 4" screens are plenty big for what I do with my smart phone.  And it fits easily in a pants pocket, even for tighter pants.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Think they will have two sizes the 4.5 and the larger 5+ inch. Personally I will be all over the 5+ inch one if the price is right. Screen size has always been the one negative for me on the iphone. It is just too small for these old eyes to read on etc. It is the width that is too small for me. After ten minutes I get really bad headaches.  I do have the first Samsung galaxy note with a 5 inch screen and it is as small as I can go and be comfortable with. It is a perfect size if you don't want to carry a tablet (even a mini).  So yes I would love the 5+ inch one provided that they adjust the width as well as the length of it, like the Note.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if the new iPhone is exclusively larger, or if they continue to improve the 4" iPhone and introduce a new, larger iPhone, both with the latest tech. I, for one, like the 4" size and wouldn't mind if they found ways to make the entire package smaller. In fact, i ditched my mobile phone altogether for an iPod Touch and don't regret it for a second. Who needs to pay all that $$$ for cellular service


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

So, you don't use a cell phone?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Honestly, I wish that I could get phone service on my iPad Mini and not need to carry my phone. I nearly always use headphones or a Bluetooth device/connection to talk on my phone as it is, so it really wouldn't be a bother.. Just one less thing for me to possibly lose.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Toby said:


> So, you don't use a cell phone?


Nope, no cell phone. I use Skype on my computer or iPod. When i'm away from wifi (which isn't very often anymore with Xfinity wireless all over town), i just am disconnect&#8230;which is very relaxing (to me).


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good me. I have never Skyped before. That's a great idea. Wouldn't work for me. I only have WiFi at home.

Heather, I used to think that about the Mini and cell, but the Mini is too big to hold to my ear. LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Sounds good me. I have never Skyped before. That's a great idea. Wouldn't work for me. I only have WiFi at home.
> 
> Heather, I used to think that about the Mini and cell, but the Mini is too big to hold to my ear. LOL!


I rarely hold my phone to my ear, so I wouldn't worry about it (for me) with the mini... I always have headphones in my ears.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That makes more sense.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm hoping the next iPhone comes in 2 sizes, that way everybody is happy. I like the bigger phones, like the note 3 too. I must admit, I do like being able to text with one hand in my iPhone 5s, with the note 3, I can barely hold it.  Decisions, decisions!


----------

